# Tree that re-grows quickly after mowing hay field



## Ack226 (Nov 30, 2009)

These trees (or shrubs?) are the only ones that re-grow in between mowings of my hay field. They grow really fast. They have woody stems and look to be trees. I live in NE Oklahoma, zone 7.

Any idea what they are and what they'd look like if I let a few of them keep growing?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I can't really tell from here, but I had one that looked similar that grew very, very fast.
I mowed it down for two years and last year it got away from me when I slacked on the mowing.
It is a plum tree.
I crushed a leaf and it smelled like a peach pit. 
I left it alone and it bloomed and produced this year.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Can you take a close picture of both sides of a leaf? And describe the size of the leaves in inches? Do any of the branches have small spines on them, if so that may be indicative of plum.

It's hard to tell in your pictures, I guess it might be plum, (it does look a bit like plum but the leaves don't look quite right for that) but it looks to me more like the black cottonwood we have growing here. Black cottonwood is a member of the poplar family and it's a super-fast grower, much faster than plum. The mature trees get towering tall, around 100 feet or thereabouts. The leaves are darker green and glossy on the top side, pale green and matte (non-reflective) on the underside. The resin has a very sharp but pleasant smell and is extremely sticky, it's used for making balm of gilead salves and ointments.

Black Cottonwood leaves on sapling: http://farm1.static.flickr.com/223/471696773_f24f58f7b6.jpg?v=0


.


----------



## Ack226 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've included a link below to an album that shows more photos of the trees and leaves. The outside edges of the leaves all curl upwards. I've included pictures of a leaf with it's curl, and of me holding it flat to show the actual shape, top and bottom. The leaves on the 5' tall sapling I was looking at are around 5" long.

Thanks for the help, everyone!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Link is missing. 

.


----------



## Ack226 (Nov 30, 2009)

Oops! Sorry! Here it is: http://picasaweb.google.com/Ack226/Tree?authkey=Gv1sRgCJTkhf-BxY6_Cw&feat=directlink


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

It looks like sweetbay magnolia - click on the picture to increase the size:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...agnolia_Magnolia_virginiana_Leaves_2000px.jpg

.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Elderberry, chokecherry, or something of that type.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

ksfarmer said:


> Elderberry, chokecherry, or something of that type.


I don't think so. They don't have leaves like that.

.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

From what I can see, it looks like a cherry laurel.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks like what we call sandhill plums.

Very small, but very tasty especially in jelly.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Sumac or perhaps locust trees grow very quickly in these parts...of PA.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

Do you have much Persimmon in your area, they seem to grow at the fastest pace when repetitively mowed. With the cupped leaves they look the same as ours that were brush hogged this spring.


----------



## Ack226 (Nov 30, 2009)

We do have Persimmon in our area. After reading your post I pulled a few leaves from this tree and took them to a known mature Persimmon tree with fruit growing on it. They matched. I think we have a winner! Thanks!


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks just like the persimmon that comes up after I mow my hay. Goats will eat it pretty good, but it's not their favorite


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

got some small ones you'd care to dig up and ship to a new home???


----------

